# Comparing Tractors: John Deere 1025r vs 2025r



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

I had one of each in stock for about a day last week and took a quick video to give a comparison between these two very popular tractor models. I sell many of each year as they are so handy with mowing, hauling fire wood, installing food plots, and keeping your driveway clear. Perfect for the small homestead or hobby farm, especially if you have another piece of hunting ground to maintain as well.

Hope you enjoy 

Click here to watch on YouTube or take a look below!


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's a link comparing the 1025r vs the 2025r if you'd prefer to read through instead of watch. CLICK HERE!


----------

